# RCLawn 2018 Fall Soil Test



## rclawn (Aug 2, 2018)

3k sq feet, Colorado Springs, CO (arid environment). Just moved in and planning a fall reno with a blend of equal ratios of midnight, award, and bewitched. Received my soil test from LoganLabs (below). Looking for any ammendent recommendations prior to/during/after seed down date of August 18th.

I understand this isn't an ideal turn around time to amend the soil, but again, just moved in to this place. Already nuked the lawn, getting ready to level where needed.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

All in all, some nice values. pH is above ideal, but it's not practical to attempt to lower it and it will not be an impediment to a great looking lawn. Phosphorous is the only nutrient that is less than "ideal". You might want to raise it over time to the high 30s to low 40s. Currently it is at 16 ppm. The starter fertilizer will start this adjustment and should supply the seedlings and young turf with what they need. Adjusting P is/should be treated on a long term basis. It is slow to move down through the root zone and prone to run-off. So small repeat additions are suggested. You could use a starter fertilizer for all of your nitrogen needs through the end of the year. Good luck with your renovation.


----------



## rclawn (Aug 2, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> All in all, some nice values. pH is above ideal, but it's not practical to attempt to lower it and it will not be an impediment to a great looking lawn. Phosphorous is the only nutrient that is less than "ideal". You might want to raise it over time to the high 30s to low 40s. Currently it is at 16 ppm. The starter fertilizer will start this adjustment and should supply the seedlings and young turf with what they need. Adjusting P is/should be treated on a long term basis. It is slow to move down through the root zone and prone to run-off. So small repeat additions are suggested. You could use a starter fertilizer for all of your nitrogen needs through the end of the year. Good luck with your renovation.


Thanks for the recommendations. I also plan to work on increasing the organic matter with peat/compost.


----------

